# General Maxi lathe VS



## pmpartain (Nov 6, 2006)

Anybody try the new General VS Maxi Lathe?  The 25-200?  They are selling at a promotional price for $530.  Regular price is listed at $810.  General is sold out until the end of Nov.  I really like the size, cost, and functionality of the lathe.  I cant' seem to find a dealer in my area.  Are there any alternatives to this thing?  I know there is the Jet VS and the Turncrafter pro VS, but they don't have the size, or the pivoting headstock.  The Nova DVR XP is the closest thing I've seen, but it sells for, well a lot more.  Of course it's probably worth more.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## chigdon (Nov 6, 2006)

Years ago Nova had something smaller than the DVR XP but they did not make it for long.  There is really nothing else like the General.  It would be dropping down in size to a Jet or jumping up to a 12-16" lathe.  If you do wait for it I would love a review.  I have seen one in person and it looks well made.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 6, 2006)

My local Woodcraft sells Generals, but I don't know the cost. One of the reviews I read earlier this year gave it a pretty good rating. The review said the weight worked well to dampen the vibration of rough stock.


----------



## chigdon (Nov 7, 2006)

The place I saw one was Redmond and Son in Atlanta:

http://www.redmond-machinery.com/


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 7, 2006)

I know Vick just bought a General, just not sure which one, I believe he really likes it.


----------



## Chuck Key (Nov 7, 2006)

I like the looks of the Nova that will be available Dec. 1.  

http://www.teknatool.com/products/Lathes/1624/Nova%20_1624.htm

Priced just under $1,000.

Chuckie


----------



## jaywood1207 (Nov 7, 2006)

I think the General is listing for 899 Cdn but I'm in Japan right now and the flyer is sitting beside my bed at home.  Looks good and they have a lot of good things to say about it.  I am considering it if the money is there when the time comes since I can't get Jet without crossing the border.  If it doesn't work out then I'll go for the Delta.


----------



## pmpartain (Nov 7, 2006)

The new Nova looks good.  I do like the electronic VS though.  That lathe doesn't seem to have that.  I've been following the posts on the Jet mini.  Would be nice to know if they are planning something, so I could know to wait for it.  PSI is selling a Jet mini lathe 2 with a larger swing.  Anybody know if that one is going to be offered in VS?


----------



## vick (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />I know Vick just bought a General, just not sure which one, I believe he really likes it.



Actually I bought a Woodfast.  Same color green though[]

I have only heard good things about General machines but I do not know anyone who has this particuliar machine.  It looks interesting and seems a good deal at $530 not so sure at $810.


----------



## chigdon (Nov 7, 2006)

I think that if you can get the $530 deal it is a good deal, otherwise get the Nova OR the Jet mini and eventually add a larger lathe also.  Not the cheapest bet overall but I still use both of my lathes a lot.


----------



## pmpartain (Nov 8, 2006)

Chris,

Looks like your store in Atlanta will be getting some of those in the end of this week, or early next week.  I plan to get one when he calls.

Thanks.


----------



## pensbydesign (Nov 8, 2006)

woodcraft store in westspringfield ma. is expecting them the end of the week, they do list for 899, but on sale fpr around 545. i have one on order can't wait


----------

